# Latest f300



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

My latest incoming which I believe is a 198.001, not opened it to confirm yet, also, non working. Advertised as blue dial but also looks grey, more like somewhere in the middle.

I was thinking of having a go at fixing it myself but with the new job it might be a case of waiting for Paul to open his website again.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Just out of curiosity are these watches hard to repair ? When one is non-function is it usually a case of just servicing it or do they usually require parts ? Are the parts expensive and/or hard to get?

Came across a pair of really nice Omegas like this some time ago, both non-functional supposedly but the price was a bit too high...

Very nice specimen btw...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had one of those. The dial is half way between blue and grey, very attractive and legible. Hope the repair is easy enough


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Pass @gimli I've never stripped a hummer before, only mechanical.

I would assume it depends what is wrong with it...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

gimli said:


> Just out of curiosity are these watches hard to repair ? When one is non-function is it usually a case of just servicing it or do they usually require parts ? Are the parts expensive and/or hard to get?
> 
> Came across a pair of really nice Omegas like this some time ago, both non-functional supposedly but the price was a bit too high...
> 
> Very nice specimen btw...


 In a word yes they are hard to repair.

You need the correct tools including a microscope plus a good stock of spares and a high degree of skill.

Parts are hard to come by and can be expensive.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks @PC-Magician in that case I think I'll just wait for the master


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> Thanks @PC-Magician in that case I think I'll just wait for the master


 Drop me a PM....don't wait for website to open artytime:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

And here it is, forgot to post last week so apologies for the delayed pic:



Running perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Damo516 said:


> And here it is, forgot to post last week so apologies for the delayed pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Running perfectly :thumbsup:


 That does not surprise me at all.

silverhawk does fantastic work.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

@PC-Magician agreed!


----------

